# Screen Printing on 80% Nylon 20% Spandex



## mastergrafix (Jan 21, 2008)

Please Help!!

I have screen printed on 100% nylon woven fabrics before, and had great results. A client needs me to screen print their logo on 80/20 nylon spandex, which I have never printed on. 

Is it possible to use the same Nylobond additive? Or is there another additive I should add to our plastisol inks?
Will Nylobond stretch with the fabric?

I already have alot invested in the purchase of the uniforms, and cannot mess any up.

An image of the uniform top can be found here:
http://cheer.epicsports.com/products/PIZZAZZ/e16180/Gold.jpg


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

Have you tried using a streatch additive along with the Nylobond?

And this is exactly why you get overs..


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

...and why using an actual pay job with something you're not experienced printing can lead to undo stress...LOL!

Union Ink Company | Screen Printing Inks

Tons of inks, additives, guidelines and recommendations.

Always wash test when doing something new.


----------



## mastergrafix (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you for the advice, but not worried about the stress of printing something new. 

I just need someone to answer my question if they have printed on nylon/spandex and which additives they used.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

The company you buy your ink from is the best place to get a definitive answer. They don't want you to get bad results and switch vendors so it's in their best interest to tell you what you need and often times suggestions for application techniques. 

Just my two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

mastergrafix said:


> Thank you for the advice, but not worried about the stress of printing something new.
> 
> I just need someone to answer my question if they have printed on nylon/spandex and which additives they used.


So what happens when someone tells you what additives they used, you use those same additives with a different ink, on a different garment, and all those jerseys you can't afford to screw up are screwed up?

I've done what you're describing without any additives. What kind of ink you use on what type of garment has a very direct bearing on whether or not you *need* additives. The people posting on here are trying to help you with the info you need, not the info you're asking for.


----------

